# Wallerfischen am Rhein bei Wesel



## ZanderNRW (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo Kameraden.

Kann mir jemand tipps geben was das angeln auf Wels betrift!?
Tipps in sachen Montagen und Platzwahl!
Habe in Wesel am Rhein seit ein paar Jahren eine stelle wo ich kontinoirlich kleine welse bis zu einen Meter fange, also gehe ich davon aus das auch größere in der Nähe sind.

Bin für alle Tipps dankbar!

Tschöööö


----------



## stephan71 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wallerfischen am Rhein bei Wesel*

Hallo,
Ich weiß von einem befreundetem Angler,der am Altrhein zwischen Griethausen und Emmerich einen Waller von ca.1,6m gefangen hat.
Schein also nicht unmöglich zu sein weche von 1,8m in Wesel zu fangen ,ist ja nicht weit.
Wobei ich den Altrhein dort bevorzugen würde,aufgrund seiner Beschaffenheit.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## aqauwatch (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wallerfischen am Rhein bei Wesel*

es würden wahrscheinlich mehr solcher welse gefangen werden, wenn mehr geziehlt drauf gefischt werden würde


----------



## wegner8802 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wallerfischen am Rhein bei Wesel*



ZanderNRW schrieb:


> Hallo Kameraden.
> 
> Kann mir jemand tipps geben was das angeln auf Wels betrift!?
> Tipps in sachen Montagen und Platzwahl!
> ...



hey zander nrw!!!

jetzt habe ich mal dein forum hier gefunden. von wegen wels bei wesel am rhein. scheint ja ganz interresantes thema zu sein. ich will auch unbedingt, mich bischen mir dem waller beschäftigen. gruss an alle hier 

wegner


----------



## ZanderNRW (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wallerfischen am Rhein bei Wesel*

Ja das Wallerfischen ist schon eine Interessante sache.
Aber wenn man dann erst einen drann hat dann geht die Post ab!
Hatte zwar noch keinen über 1.40m aber habe mitbekommen (in Zwillbrock) was für ein spektarkel die von 2m machen!

Auch ich grüße alle leser


----------



## magic feeder (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wallerfischen am Rhein bei Wesel*

die chancen im rhein einen waller um die 1,80 zu fangen stehen nicht schlecht...........glaube mir....


----------



## ZanderNRW (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wallerfischen am Rhein bei Wesel*



magic feeder schrieb:


> die chancen im rhein einen waller um die 1,80 zu fangen stehen nicht schlecht...........glaube mir....


 
KAnnst du mir Tipps geben


----------



## magic feeder (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wallerfischen am Rhein bei Wesel*

ich kenne ein paar stellen in düsseldorf aber das wird dir nicht viel helfen.....ansonsten helfen die altbewährten methoden


----------



## Sascha89 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wallerfischen am Rhein bei Wesel*

würde auch gerne in der region zwischen wesel und duisburg auf wels mein glück probieren.
bin jedoch totaler anfänger auf dem gebiet des waller-angelns.
wodrauf muss ich bei der platzwahl achten?
welche montagen könnt ihr empfehlen?

mfg sascha


----------



## ernie1973 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wallerfischen am Rhein bei Wesel*



ZanderNRW schrieb:


> Hallo Kameraden.
> 
> Habe in Wesel am Rhein seit ein paar Jahren eine stelle wo ich *kontinoirlich* kleine welse bis zu einen Meter fange
> Tschöööö


 
...ein wirklich schönes Wort, in einer mir völlig neuen, aber doch wunderschönen Schreibweise! *g*


Bleib´dran und früher oder später wirst Du Deinen großen Wels bekommen - es gibt sie - zwar nicht so viele wie am Ebro, aber das kommt bestimmt auch noch in der Zukunft, wenn das Klima sich weiter wandelt.

Ernie


----------



## u-see fischer (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wallerfischen am Rhein bei Wesel*

Konnte letzte Woche einen 2,05 Meter Waller aus dem Rhein begutachten. Kenne auch Kollegen die schon vor ca. 10 - 15 Jahre gezielt auf Waller im Rhein geangelt haben.

Also: Eindeutig ja, es gibt sie.

Allerdings muss man beim Wallerangeln (gezieltes angeln auf Großwaller) mit häufigen Schneidertage rechnen und leben können.

Gute Plätze sind z.B. tiefe Ausspülungen (z.B. hinter Brückenpfeiler), Einmündungen mit Kehrwasser und Buhnenköpfe wenn die Buhne tief genug ist.


----------



## Dr.Hecht83 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wallerfischen am Rhein bei Wesel*

kann mir jemand tips zum kunstköder angeln auf wels geben wollte dieses jahr nach wesel und es da versuchen


----------

